# Bringing Bicycle on airline and shipping a motorbike to AUS



## Phazuka (May 19, 2011)

I'm planning on bringing my bicycle with me on my work in AUS, it's a long term, 3 year assignment in Geelong. I'd like to be able to bring the bicycle with me on the airplane and I'll be trying to arrange shipping for my UK reg VFR400R to AUS. 

Hopefully after this year, maybe next I'll purchase a car.....a 2011 VW Scirocco.


----------

